# Springfield XD



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 20, 2007)

Anybody have one?  Opinions?

I've carried a Glock...never much cared for the trigger pull.  Sounds like a ninety dollar Springfield custom job in this would be what I want.  Everything I've read says it shoots like a dream, and the .45 version fits small hands.

Let me know.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2007)

The features that some people like:

The grip safety
The slimmer profile of the .45 ACP version (compared to the Glock 21 / 30)
The trigger; some people swear it's a smoother pull.


I actually bought a HS2000, back in the earlier part of this milenium.  This is the exact same Croatian-made pistol that Springfield bought the rights to, and everything is interchangeable with their standard 9 mm model.  The only real difference, though, is that my HS2000 cost me a small shade under 300 bucks, including tax, while the Springfield XD costs 150+ more.  

I liked the gun.  It functioned fine with weak underpowered lead reloads, all the way to hot NATO-spec 9 mm ammo.  Combat accuracy was as good as any pistol, and it's more accurate than my marksmanship is capable of delivering.  The only disadvantage was that most of my lady friends had a much harder time racking the slide, compared to my Glock 19.  

For some oddball reason, I simply prefer Glock's trigger.  Maybe it's because I'm a Glockaholic by nature...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2007)

My friend has a compact XD in 9mm, I shoot a G17 normally, and when I shot his gun I felt like there was more muzzle flip than the glock.  I don't know what caused it, maybe the bore axis being a bit higher or the difference in angle of the grip?  Anywho, I thought it was a fine gun, and honestly it felt a bit more comfortable in the hand than the boxiness of my glocks. 

Lamont


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2007)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Anybody have one? Opinions?
> 
> I've carried a Glock...never much cared for the trigger pull. Sounds like a ninety dollar Springfield custom job in this would be what I want. Everything I've read says it shoots like a dream, and the .45 version fits small hands.
> 
> ...


 
I never fired one. 

I did hold one in the store and thought it was small for me.  I mean the frame was small fo me. 

If ti fits and you like, then I say go for it. 
Of course given that the feedback about quality and such are all good as well.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 22, 2007)

I had an XD 9mm subcompact (also used to have a Glock) but have since moved on to the Smith M&P. XD is a good gun. Its a little top heavy and blocky. Stock trigger has a looong pull but one you find the right spot for prep and reset its nice. A good trigger job will remove all the slack and make for a good trigger.  I left mine alone since it was my CCW. I was considering getting the 5" model for competition but at the time there were issues on getting replacement parts. Springfield wanted you to send the gun in for every little thing which is all fine and good, except if you NEED the gun up and running ASAP, don't know if things have changed. One of its big selling points was its ergonomics (grip angle) in relation to the 1911.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Springfield wanted you to send the gun in for every little thing which is all fine and good, except if you NEED the gun up and running ASAP, don't know if things have changed.


 
I think that at the time, parts were in short supply, since the Croatian company (HS2000) that makes the gun, needed time to ramp up production of parts.  

I honestly don't know if that policy of sending in the whole gun is still the same today, but even if it were, Springfield's customer service has always been top notch, and they do get your gun back to you in a short time.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe they worked out the parts supply issue. A lot of people went to (or wanted to go to) the Springfield XD for IPSC/USPSA production class due to the single action trigger but got turned off because they weren't able to buy a replacement striker assembly and other misc parts needed to make repairs.  Can you imagine running a motocross race where you couldn't rebuild or tune your bike between motos because the factory wouldn't sell you the parts? I don't believe it was a supply problem but a corporate policy at the time. As a result any Glock converts ended up staying with thier tried and true platform which has a large availability of parts.

In any case, as good as the XD was, it wasn't what I needed. The Subcompact was too big and bulky to fit a small CCW role and too small to be a service size pistol. I would have been better off going with a G19 as an overall compromise. I ended up getting the M&P for my full size and plan on getting a small singlestack 9mm like a Karr PM9 for when I need to go small.


----------



## airdawg (Jun 25, 2007)

I purchased a Springfield XD Tactical Two Tone 45acp for a steal of a deal. It is a great pistol. The trigger is much better than the standard glock 5lbs. It is less bulky than my glock 22 and 35(40cals). The 14 round capacity is what caught my eye. I also own a Kimber 1911 Ten II that also has a 14 round capacity. The magazines cost $60. whereas the XD mags are $20-$25. 

I was very happy with the tight groups out of the box. If you've fired a quality 1911, you understand the ease in firing the single action trigger and the inevitable malfunctions you experience with them as well. The reason I mention the 1911 style, is because I have the same grouping and ease of fire with the XD without the malfunctions.

I put my firearms through the ringer of tests to determine if they are keepers that my life can depend on. The XD is up there. I think it is a better choice for those who don't thing the trigger safety of the glock is sufficient. Grip safety, positive round indicator and an indicator at the rear of the slide to indicate if the firearm is in battery(Cocked). 

The only complaint I have is finding a proper belt to fit the holster and magazine pouch that came with the XD standard. With a regular leather belt, the holster wiggles a bit too much and it is difficult to find a reasonable 1" belt to wear everyday, but if you prefer (Like most) to only practice at the range it is a great set up.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 26, 2007)

Good deal getting the XD45! The holster and mag pouches that came with mine were ok, but not the best, I think they are injection molded. Checkout the Wildnerness Instructor Belt, its awesome.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad to hear you found the right gun for you.  When it comes down to it, the best judge is, after all, an educated shooter who gets to have first hand experience with it.  



airdawg said:


> The only complaint I have is finding a proper belt to fit the holster and magazine pouch that came with the XD standard. With a regular leather belt, the holster wiggles a bit too much and it is difficult to find a reasonable 1" belt to wear everyday, but if you prefer (Like most) to only practice at the range it is a great set up.


 
It's going to cost a pretty penny, but it's worth every one spent.  Trust me.

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/belts/body_belts.html

The Mitch Rosen company really knows their stuff.  

Also:

http://www.miltsparks.com/Belts.htm

Just as good.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have an XD-9 Service model. Have had it for 4 months. I love this gun. I put problay 2000 rounds threw it maybe had 2 jams . I love this gun so much I am going to get another  one the XD-40 it is almost the same gun but one will be my range gun and one will be my CCW gun. It is a great gun and a lot easier to clean then most even glocks. I had to call Springfield to get a Warranty Card sent to me and they sent me it super fast with a really nice patch. I had a glock 21 and find this gun to fit in my hands better even though I have big hands there is no finger groves on an XD . Sure you can grind the finger groves off a glock but why when u pay that much plus it voids the warranty. XD comes with a lifetime warranty but dont think you will need it. Also 2 guys at work have an XD and love it to. I think XD copied a lot of the glock but add some nice things like the back grip safety and chamber indicator. XD Is great and would say get it . Plus been gun of the year 2 years in a row. And If you still cant decided one more thing XD is made in the USA AND Glocks are made in Germany and half USA.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 27, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> And If you still can&#8217;t decided one more thing XD is made in the USA AND Glocks are made in Germany and half USA.



Don't want to rain on your Parade but the XD is made in Croatia. The Smith M&P is made in the USA if that matters to you.  But yeah...XD is a nice gun with alot of good features.


----------



## ajackb (Jul 2, 2007)

New to the forum and thought I wouldn't have much to say but.....
I've competed with a XD9 service model for a couple of years and found it very competent and comfortable.  Changed to a G19 for the past year and just went back to the XD last week at a match and again found the fit much more to my liking.  But like anything in life, you need to try different fits to see what works for you.  

AZ - I'll throw my PM9 in my bag for Sunday for you to try since you showed interest.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 10, 2007)

AJack,

Noticed you were listed in Enhanced Service Pistol ESP last IDPA match. Giving that XD a go again, cool. I used to shoot mine in that division. I know they put it there because of the single action trigger (even though it has a long double action takeup) but it really shoud be in the same division (SSP) as the Glocks, Sigs and M&Ps. ESP can be a tough class, you're going up against 9mm 1911s and the like.


----------



## kenpomike890 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have Tactical versions of the XD9, XD 40, and XD 45. I have fired Glocks and Springfields and prefer the Springfields. The grip and Trigger safety are what made the decision for me. The Springfields are pretty easy to maintian also and are pretty accurate. For me there really isn't that much kick on the XD 45. Thats the one I prefer to carry as I am a CCW holder here in Nevada.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you ALL for your input.  I think I'm going to trade in the Glock 27 on an XD Tactical in 9 mm.  I may get the .45, but cost of ammunition is a consideration as well as the size of the grip.  The nine, I understand, is a tad smaller.  

A friend suggested I check out the S&W M&P, but I didn't like that you had to use a tool to take it down.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 26, 2007)

hardheadjarhead said:


> A friend suggested I check out the S&W M&P, but I didn't like that you had to use a tool to take it down.
> 
> Steve



Definately give the M&P a try. I went from Glock to XD to my current M&P. All great guns but I love the M&P. I disabled the magazine disconnect AND the sear disconnect lever. It now strips just like an XD, where you lock the slide, flip the takedown lever, move slide forward and pull the trigger. IMHO the M&P is eronomically superior and lefty friendly.


----------

